# What a storm!!



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't know how else to say it..

It started snowing at 11PM lastnight. We are supposed to get 50-60cm of snow with winds up to 100 km/h. ANother 5 cm tomorrow and 15-20 on Sunday. I am glad I need to drive 500 miles this weekend as I am attending a course next week.

Pics to follow.....

Andrew


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 14, 2014)

And I thought our storm was big!!


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I don't know how else to say it..
> 
> It started snowing at 11PM lastnight. We are supposed to get 50-60cm of snow with winds up to 100 km/h. ANother 5 cm tomorrow and 15-20 on Sunday. I am glad I need to drive 500 miles this weekend as I am attending a course next week.
> 
> ...


uh, too early for decimal system numbers. damn american school system, I studied it in elementary school but it never happened here. why not distance in meters though?


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

centi is the prefix meaning 100. 100 centimeters in a meter. 1000 metres in a kilometer (prefix kilo means thousand). lol
ALl that to say 50-60cm of snow is 20-24 inches. And another 6-10 inches on Sunday.

I used distance in miles to not confuse americans...lol...which I did anyway.

On another note, there's only 3 countries in the world that did not convert to the International System of Units (metric): US, Burma and LIberia. Cmon neighbors!!


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks like the Berkshires got up to 24" total. Hope it melts soon.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> Looks like the Berkshires got up to 24" total. Hope it melts soon.




Yikes!  I hope it's not all at once.  If it warms up and rains we'll have a reverse Tsunami that will wash webbies yacht clear out to the Azores!


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> centi is the prefix meaning 100. 100 centimeters in a meter. 1000 metres in a kilometer (prefix kilo means thousand). lol
> ALl that to say 50-60cm of snow is 20-24 inches. And another 6-10 inches on Sunday.
> 
> I used distance in miles to not confuse americans...lol...which I did anyway.
> ...


 
wow, i even got the name of the system wrong.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been pushing for the metric system for the US for years. Not only is it simpler it would make our manufacturing more competitive. Our auto industry already has gone metric.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> I have been pushing for the metric system for the US for years. Not only is it simpler it would make our manufacturing more competitive. Our auto industry already has gone metric.


 

think of all them poor tape measures out there that would be worthless! the humanity!


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

Think of how busy the Stanley factory would be. More jobs!


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> Think of how busy the Stanley factory would be. More jobs!


 

you mean Stanley/Black & Decker, I used to work in the New Britain, CT plant for about 9 months.


----------



## coaly (Feb 14, 2014)

Gave us 2 feet in the Pocono's PA.

December ; ready for winter.





This morning after 25 inches in two days on top of 2 feet on ground already;


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 14, 2014)

The way I figure the metric conversion, you are in for ~3000 ft of snow.  Be careful out there.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

SO far we have received abouto 45cm (18 inches or so) and are supposed to get another 10-15cm by tomorrow morning. TOmorrow night another storm is scheduled to hit us and leave behind 15-20cm. Agh.
I have about 4 hours of shoveling (roof included) today/tomorrow. The joy!

Andrew


----------



## ironpony (Feb 14, 2014)

what are these cm's you speak of? this is an American site speak english


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2014)

I have about a chain and 20 links to plow when I get home tonight (that would be about five rods for those that aren't good at math).  Very little snow, but drifts. (take that you metric boys.)


----------



## ironpony (Feb 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> I have about a chain and 20 links to plow when I get home tonight (that would be about five rods for those that aren't good at math).  Very little snow, but drifts. (take that you metric boys.)


 


so your driveway is 5/320 of a statute mile or 4.25 rope, that should not take long to clear.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2014)

ironpony said:


> so your driveway is 5/320 of a statute mile or 4.25 rope, that should not take long to clear.


Right - piece of cake.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

ironpony said:


> what are these cm's you speak of? this is an American site speak english


 
LOL.

Just remember: without our cold, you wouldn't need a wood stove. Without a wood stove, you wouldn't need wood. And with no need for a wood stove (or heating alternate fuel heating methods) you wouldn't have this site. And this forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 14, 2014)

We might have 16" on the ground now in the belt. No snow in the last several days. Been a low snow total winter here so far. Colder than the granite balls of the Lincoln Memorial though. -27 the other morning.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> I have about a chain and 20 links to plow when I get home tonight (that would be about five rods for those that aren't good at math).  Very little snow, but drifts. (take that you metric boys.)


Sorry, but you could please convert that to something more useful, such as furlongs or parsecs?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 14, 2014)

Despite a down pour at 230 AM we still managed 14" on this one. A heavy 14"...


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2014)

~ half a cubit here, but I gots longish arms for my height


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

Right... What's a cubit?


----------



## johneh (Feb 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> What's a cubit?



See thats why we use the metric system every thing in 10s 
now why do we still use feet and inches for building fine furniture
at least in my shop my cabinet makers do but again non of use are under 50
and most of us should retire


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

old Cosby line.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 14, 2014)

begreen said:


> old Cosby line.




Just watched that classic 2 min. ago.


----------



## johneh (Feb 14, 2014)

1 English cubit =1.5 ft.or if you prefer 18 in. or 47.5 cm.
So are we any the wiser


----------



## Fi-Q (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, wind was like 10 BF  

I once was working on a major project in colorado. One of my co-worker was a proud to be redneck from oklahoma, a pretty good guy, we were playing with a hand held anemometer. Going thru the sertings there was all kind of speed unit availabe:

Mph, fps, mps, kmh,.... And there was  BF.... 

So we were wondering what the heck BF means !!??? 

And when on the BF settings, the scale was barely moving between 5 & 6 and it was quit windy.

So all naturally, without over thinking it, my red neck friend answer was;  

I got it  It surely means that the wind is blowing Bery Fast 

I am still laughin at it years after .....


----------



## coaly (Feb 18, 2014)

Billy Joel; Storm Front "There's a Force 9 blow'n on the Beaufort Scale"

And I thought that was French !


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey, Swedish chef, Ottawa also got 2 feet of snow..


----------



## johneh (Feb 18, 2014)

No the new ottawa foot ball club Mascot just left his feet outside to cool


----------



## TX-L (Feb 19, 2014)

Snow, you say?  Here is a driveway in the Tug Hill region, east of Lake Ontario.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 22, 2014)

Going to be cleaning up more of the ice storm damage today.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 22, 2014)

Tree fell on the stacks?! Like shooting a deer and having him run to your truck before dropping!  
Perfect!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, but it was a cedar, so really only half credit for being a "tree."

There was one other wrinkle:  poison ivy, maybe 3" diameter.  I had axed it off at the ground a year ago, when clearing that area for stacks, but it had not yet dried out / fallen from the tree.  It was wrapped around the trunk (and grown into it) quite well.


----------

